# ,  / > Icom >  ICOM-77

## RA9JM

ICOM-77      VFO?

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

"  ! 
     .         "" ,      ,        LOGIC UNIT .     ,            .               .     IC77      IC718 ,         ("") .    !

 W41 u W42  .   R55 ,   11   PU IC7  (  20)    16 .   2  3  J1 ,      (""   ,   ""     ,  "" ,  ) . ""      16 .  ""   ""   16   ,      ,       !  ""               -N-               (  D114) .      21 .      +5  1   J1   1.8  ! .    ""      ,     ! ""       ,       .   -    LOGIC UNIT   IC718 ,      ,         ""   ,     !       :


1 - VFO/M          2 - A=B         3 - A/B

4 - MW              5 - M-CL        6 - M>V

7 - SPLIT           8 - SCAN       9 - VOX

NR                    0 - ANF        ENT - F-inp

  ! 73 !     RZ3CC

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,    !
      " " IC77 , . .  IC78 ,   " " -   ! 

Rene    ,     FRONT UNIT  D12 ,   D14     D13 , ..     (      ) .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

!
D13 ,      , ""   !
    .
     ,      ""    J8 .            .    J8    D11,      D12 .    ,   D14 ,   D13 .


CPU    ,    .        14100 USB

----------


## Moriak

To RZ3CC.
 ,        . (  ,   ).
 ,     . (D14 D12)?
      - (D13 D12)?
   10    nr?
 ,    D14     D13.
 .
 !

----------


## Moriak

,  ,        17 , 17:53 ,  D14    .
  J8 ,    D14  D11    .
  .
,  D13  D12.
  .
73!

----------


## Moriak

,  !
     Ic-77      ,   ,  D6.   D14  D11.
 -     D14  D13.
D11  .
         ,      ?
73!

----------


## Moriak

,     Ic-77      (   )?

----------


## almazik

.   -102.       .

      (  )    .     ,   .

       ,        .

      .

----------

